# concert coming up



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

Aerosmith and motley crue at the air canada center


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey pumkins 06.... what the word on a possible Pumpkins re-union? Seen them three times, would like more.


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ya, i haven't found too much out about the pumpkins, i heard a while back they were goin to go back on tour, but they have been saying that for a little while now, am i right. Ill check more about it cuz i would really want to see one of there shows. Then i will get back to you.


----------

